# Look USA Customer Service Outstanding!



## dbmather (Apr 18, 2006)

Wanted to chime in with other posts on superior customer service from Chas/Look USA. Here's my new 565; frame is a warranty replacement for 2006 555 with cracked headtube. Super ride - really smooth, fast (at least as fast as this old engine could ever push it) - just gave me a big silly grin on the first ride. And the second. Built up really easily - do my own wrenching - mix of Campy Chorus and Centaur, Deda Zero Stem, Deda Newton bars, Velocity Aerohead wheels, Thomson post, Prologo Nago saddle.

Again, many thanks to Chas and the folks at Look USA!!


----------



## los318 (Aug 4, 2005)

Good deal! I hope to never have to experiance that awesome customer service!!


----------

